
Sampling ~15,000 bats in China: huge range of SARS-like coronaviruses - lordmax
https://twitter.com/jenmgshe/status/1148915664612208641/photo/1
======
downshun
Better link
[https://www.twitter.com/jenmgshe/status/1243832589846286337](https://www.twitter.com/jenmgshe/status/1243832589846286337)

